# What is he



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

HI we have this rooster. He is still very young maybe 1 yr old. we have NO CLUE if he is a bure blood or not. Does anyone know what he is if anything. this was as close as I could get to him. He is A little on the Wild side. sorry if they are not close enough.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

He's gorgeous! He looks like a black-tailed white Japanese Bantam to me.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I'm thinking hamburg. I've had a couple hamburg Roos that were as light as him. I can't properly see comb though. 

He a standard size, correct? Not bantam? Looks large.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

He is full size without the rose comb. We figured he was a mix until we went to a guys farm and he had one Identical to him just older and filled out more. He said his was full blodded but couldnt remimber what it was called.


----------

